# GUIDE GREEN - ANKONA SC 18



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

Well the spring time can be a wonderful time to sell a skiff..... it can also be one of the loneliest for a avid weekend waiorior with no ride (skiff) and busy buddies.... Needles to say the grass is looking better than it ever has, the drive way has been pressure washed (twice) along with the house, so much weed killer has been sprayed that their lil weed grand babies won't be here before August, and three tapered leaders have been retired without ever feeling the tug of a red fish or being put in the salt.  Yes, I my friends have been "boat less"

But today I received the phone call I have been waiting for....The skiff that will take me exactly where I need it go, float in exactly what I need it to float in, and look exactly like I want it look..... Has begun!!!

Lots more to come!!'


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Are you doing monochrome guide green like me?


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

AD - Awesome, congrats! It wont be long now before your grass dies and your house falls apart. Who's got time for chores when you can fish? Let us know what options you went with. Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> Are you doing monochrome guide green like me?



That's a great question.... What's monochrome?....lol.... Maybe Erin can chime in and help me answer that.

On a separate note... Anyone who is thinking of having a skiff built and unsure of what company to use.... I will say this.... Ankona had been the BEST customer relations company I have ever worked with!!! Everyone there is NICE and knowledgeable..... Two key factors that will always have me buying skiffs from them in the future.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> AD - Awesome, congrats! It wont be long now before your grass dies and your house falls apart. Who's got time for chores when you can fish?  Let us know what options you went with.  Looking forward to seeing the finished product.



Guide green hull, insignia white deck and floor, guide green guide box with half live well and half storage, I- pilot, dual under bow deep cycle wheel chair batteries, custom poling platform with 4 rod holders powder coated white, custom grab bar power coated white, Yeti 65 cutout, Tohatsu 30 tiller w/ extension, Ankona custom steak-out system, Alum trailer, alum rims w/ spare and LEDs..... 

Plus a lil extra secret that I'll be showing when its all done!!!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Are you doing monochrome guide green like me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Monochrome means the entire skiff is the same color. Which is not the case with yours, you answered that above.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> > > Are you doing monochrome guide green like me?
> >
> >
> >
> ...



O- cool deal... no I didn't go that route... but bet yours is going to look sweet!!!!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > > > Are you doing monochrome guide green like me?
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...


It's going to be the nicest SUV to date. guaranteed.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Monochrome means different shades of the same color. 

mon·o·chrome 
/[ch712]män[ch601][ch716]kr[ch333]m/
Noun
A photograph or picture developed or executed in black and white or in varying tones of only one color.

Hence why I called my Copperhead MonoChrome. Since it's all different shades of black and grays.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice color, I happen to be partial to green myself.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> Nice color, I happen to be partial to green myself.


Thanks.... Much appreshated!!!


----------



## Demeter (Nov 16, 2011)

Guide green hull, insignia white deck and floor, guide green guide box with half live well and half storage, I- pilot, dual under bow deep cycle wheel chair batteries, custom poling platform with 4 rod holders powder coated white, custom grab bar power coated white, Yeti 65 cutout, Tohatsu 30 tiller w/ extension, Ankona custom steak-out system, Alum trailer, alum rims w/ spare and LEDs..... 

Plus a lil extra secret that I'll be showing when its all done!!! [/quote]

What is the ANkona stake out system? Is it similar to a wang anchor?


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

Just realized that I was talking about beef?? What the? Not "steak out" meant stake out.

Probably not called a "stake out" I think I stole that term from ecc....not really sure what it's called? (Awesomeness). They are building their own "pin anchors" which look great by the way!!!! It's wielded bracket onto the poling platform and allows you to anchor the skiff using the pin anchor/stick anchor the through an extended bracket coming off the platform. 

Basically a power pole was not in my budget.... Ankona has come up with a VERY affordable way for their customers to manually stern anchor the skiff.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

A little color shot from today... Can't show any new or full size pics till after the show this weekend... Ankona will have a demo SC boat there showing the "lil surprise" if anyone can't wait!!!










More to follow!!!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

You were at ankona and you didn't take a photo of my suv for me?


----------



## davefishing (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice color. Do you know if the ice blue copperhead is still in the shop. Would like to see pictures of that. Maybe it will be at the show?


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> You were at ankona and you didn't take a photo of my suv for me?


Man... We talked about it... That thing is looking sweet!!! But brain farted and forgot to take pics... My bad.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> Nice color. Do you know if the ice blue copperhead is still in the shop. Would like to see pictures of that. Maybe it will be at the show?


Was it the CC and e-tec? 60hp?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > You were at ankona and you didn't take a photo of my suv for me?
> 
> 
> Man... We talked about it... That thing is looking sweet!!! But brain farted and forgot to take pics... My bad.


What stage was it in? Was it out of the mold? What did you talk about it? Tell me!,,!,!


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> > > You were at ankona and you didn't take a photo of my suv for me?
> >
> >
> > Man... We talked about it... That thing is looking sweet!!! But brain farted and forgot to take pics... My bad.
> ...


Lol... Yep... Out of the mold... Everyone just said how good it was going to look with the solid color choice and that you were planning on having a lot of goodies!!! Should be a nice one!!!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Sweet! Was the floor in? Cap? I'm picking it up next weekend hopefully


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

How 'bout just PM'ing?  [smiley=no_derail.png]


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> How 'bout just PM'ing?  [smiley=no_derail.png]


You're not using the term 'post derailing property'. I was just asking him a few questions and we both own ankonas...


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

I'm sorry. I thought this subject was Ankle's Shadowcast, and not your SUV. All the antsy questions of, "Did you see my boat? Did ya? Huh, huh, huh...?" clutters a thread. It doesn't add to Ankle's boat thread, but rather detracts from it.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

Gettin closer!!!! Pic of the PP and grab bar, freshly powder coated!!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Are you doing a white platform and grab bar with a black tiller nd wheel?

And holy hell do you have enough rod holders? Lol


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> Are you doing a white platform and grab bar with a black tiller nd wheel?
> 
> And holy hell do you have enough rod holders? Lol


Lol.... No the blk wheel must be for another skiff they are working on... Mine is a tiller w/ grab bar.... I often fish LB and being able to have four LB rods on the platform will hopefully free up some additional room on deck..... I know we all have been on a flats skiff fishing LB and the only or best option is to simply lay the rod in the cockpit area and hope that you could grab the rod before the fish does and it goes for a swim.... Kinda looks like a Christmas tree.... Lol.... But I dig it!!!


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

Last pic before the pick up on Saturday!!! Really close!!


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

will post new pics of the "secret" on Saturday!!!!

Lets just say its going to make the SC18 a very finished skiff!!!!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> will post new pics of the "secret" on Saturday!!!!
> 
> Lets just say its going to make the SC18 a very finished skiff!!!!


Looking good man, that's my suv behind your 18.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Can't wait to see the "secret" ;D


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

Well wouldn't you know it my job would require me to work on the one Saturday that I'm supposed to pick up my skiff....... Stupid work!!!!..... But I guess that's how we all pay for this hobby...... It looks like the earliest I will be able to make it down to Ankona will be Wednesday or Thursday of next week.... But some goodies did come in the mail yesterday!!! Fun, fun, fun!!!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Well wouldn't you know it my job would require me to work on the one Saturday that I'm supposed to pick up my skiff....... Stupid work!!!!..... But I guess that's how we all pay for this hobby...... It looks like the earliest I will be able to make it down to Ankona will be Wednesday or Thursday of next week.... But some goodies did come in the mail yesterday!!! Fun, fun, fun!!!


Looks like our paths might cross after all- I will be there Wed or Thurs as well.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

Sweet... I'll PM ya when I find out what day.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

Pick up shot









Water shots


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

By the way... The "lil secret" was themes finished floor... No more rolled glass... Non-skid just like the cap!!!! 









The skiff is now just as finished as a copperhead!!!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Wow, speakers, livorsi lights, and VMARINE holders? You went all out...

Nice


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> Wow, speakers, livorsi lights, and VMARINE holders? You went all out...
> 
> Nice


Thanks.... I tried to do it right.... It runs great by the way!!!


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

O-yea... I almost forgot about these!!!

Waterproof LED's even in the compartments!!!


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

Close up of the speakers and new floor










With the fusion amp.... All you need is a phone with some tunes and your in business!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Looks as if those speakers JUST fit. Why didnt you go with 4.25-2.5" speakers? Thsoe are 6" right?


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> Looks as if those speakers JUST fit. Why didnt you go with 4.25-2.5" speakers? Thsoe are 6" right?


Just thought these would fit and sound better... They are 7.7's..... The fusion amp and I phone is more than enought for these.... You can hear them over the motor even at FT


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

AD - Once again congrats man, everything you have done with your custom build is top notch. We need to plan a trip in the lagoon this summer. Who's the hitch-hiker on the stake out pole?

Time to slime her up! Show us some fish pics!

[smiley=y-10.gif]


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> AD - Once again congrats man, everything you have done with your custom build is top notch. We need to plan a trip in the lagoon this summer. Who's the hitch-hiker on the stake out pole?
> 
> Time to slime her up! Show us some fish pics!
> 
> [smiley=y-10.gif]


Thank you.... I agree, let's plan a trip in a few weeks!!! As far as the hitch-hiker..... Just a lil character to keep a eye on the skiff when I'm on foot in the flats.... Lol


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks like a seasick Skull Island castaway!

;D


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Wow.....just wow. Sick skiff, my friend. I love it.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> Looks great!


Thank you


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> Wow.....just wow.  Sick skiff, my friend.  I love it.


Thank you


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

Here's a close up of the switches.... Bow lights, stern lights, bilge, live well, LED's, 12V socket, and plug for phone cord going to amp


----------



## kwood (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks great!!

How do you like that amp? Does it have enough power to produce some good, clear sound? I'm thinking of going with a similar setup.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> Looks like a seasick Skull Island castaway!
> 
> ;D



[smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> Looks great!!
> 
> How do you like that amp? Does it have enough power to produce some good, clear sound? I'm thinking of going with a similar setup.



It really is awesome!!! Really nice water resistant/proof...or at least that's what they claim...it's only about the size of a phone.... Mount it anywhere.... More than enough power for those speakers.... Plus when I'm running and music is playing the phone rings over my speakers..... Kinda cool


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

Is it BlueTooth?


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> Is it BlueTooth?


No... U gotta use a cord


----------



## snookman716 (Jul 1, 2013)

What prop is that, i have a SC18 coming been looking at props and trying to see what others have had that run great. although i will have a 25hp yam. Also what trolling motor is that?


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> What prop is that, i have a SC18 coming been looking at props and trying to see what others have had that run great. although i will have a 25hp yam. Also what trolling motor is that?



Its a blade Power tec 10x11 seems to do good... but might eed to add a lil cup to it...... cavitation plate might help as well.

The TM is a 55lb 12V I-pilot.... ck it out..... they are awesome!!!


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

4 blade


----------



## snookman716 (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks, yea i was thinking might need a plate aswell, and as for the TM thats the exact one i was looking at good to hear! Beautiful boat cant wait for mine!


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

Took a visiting buddy out this morning.... He caught a flounder on the first cast... And had the big fish of the day.... Hope that was a sign if things to come.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Enjoy, nice rig & nice slime job! ;D


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Saw this boat in person today. It is a sweet, clean rig and I really like white out on the polling platform!


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice build! Good to see, nice red!


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> Saw this boat in person today.  It is a sweet, clean rig and I really like white out on the polling platform!


Thank for the comment Yak.. That skull island you got is awesome!! Very clean and high quality build!!! first time I have seen one in person, very nice!!!PM me your number... Didn't know u live in PC area... By the way how did y'all do in the tournament?We ended up 1st in flounder and 4th in red... Couldn't find a trout to save my life..


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks to Ankle Deep for giving me a ride in his shadowcast - this is a super nice rig.  I couldn't believe the ride and stability of the shadowcast 18.  Mel has outdone himself on this one!


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> Thanks to Ankle Deep for giving me a ride in his shadowcast - this is a super nice rig.  I couldn't believe the ride and stability of the shadowcast 18.  Mel has outdone himself on this one!


You are very welcome...maybe next time you can stay and fish...can't wait to see pics of your build!


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

looking REAL hard at the SC 18 at the moment....currently in a gheenoe, and need just a LITTLE more...


beautiful boat!


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> looking REAL hard at the SC 18 at the moment....currently in a gheenoe, and need just a LITTLE more...
> 
> 
> beautiful boat!


You won't regret it!!! 

And thank you


----------

